# Firestone Special Cruiser - Information Needed



## LightwaterMatt (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am from the UK and have owned this bike for about 4 years.  Can anyone help identify the manufacturer, age and history etc.  Over the years I have managed to find Firestone Super Cruisers and Silver Cruisers but never a Special Cruiser.

Yesterday I found a Special Cruiser head badge for sale on ebay for $29 (the badge is exactly the same as mine) with no sign of the bike it used to be attached to.

My plan is to strip the bike down and restore it as I really want to ride it, but of course don't want to do this if it is particularly rare/valuable.

If anyone can give me any info I would be really grateful.

Matt


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 26, 2010)

I have said it before and I will say it again " it's only original once"


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a late 50s, built by the Snyder co, makers of Rollfast, most Hawthornes, and others. Monark built most Firestones from the early-mid 50s. Sometime in the early-mid 60s, they started sourcing bikes from Huffy, AMF, or maybe both! Pesonally, I wouldn't change much on your bike, though I'd probably repaint the rims & fender light.


----------



## LightwaterMatt (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help Adam.  I will take a closer look at Snyder Co

Matt


----------



## bentpedal (Aug 27, 2010)

I had a ladies Firestone Special Cruiser. I was told it was an early to mid 50's. Had rear slotted dropouts with adjusting screw's, a Bendix rear & a New Departure front hub. It was a pretty solid bike. Went through it mechanically & sold it to a friend who loves it.


----------



## teisco (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes it looks just like my 58 Rollfast


----------



## LightwaterMatt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Teisco, thats a beautiful bike,  hopefully mine will look that good one day!


----------



## Paul barnes (Sep 27, 2016)

I just bought a firestone special cruiser pretty rusty,  how do I find out how old it is? May Restore, needs a lot of work   Though. Would it be worth restoring?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

If it is like the bike shown it will not be worth restoring. This is a mid level model and not worth a great deal even original and nice. Post a pic and the serial number. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schmity03 (Apr 12, 2017)

I just redid one and I'm still unable to find a badge


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2017)

I would just clean it up and enjoy it.
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## Schmity03 (Apr 15, 2017)

That's exactly what I did I kept it og and just put new tires on it


----------

